# Where can I buy a reasonably priced kittening pen?



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I am hoping to start breeding Tonkinese by the end of the year so am gathering together all the equipment I need. I am looking for a kittening pen. I have seen some wonderful ones on the internet (penthouse products) but they are very expensive - although very nice.

If anyone knows of anywhere else who sells them I would be most grateful.
Also if anyone is willing to post up, or pm me, a list of everything they think I will need - to cover all bases - that would be very helpful.

Thanks

H
xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I would try Ebay, cos they are quite pricey to buy new.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes I looked on Ebay but they don't have any.
I guess I will just keep looking

Thanks 
xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If you buy new, I paid £400 for my big pen on wheels, you should be able to get them for tons less second-hand. Just make sure you give it a good disinfecting down when you get it. I was daft paying that but it has been a good investment


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I got mine from this guy, it's fab, cost me £200 with P&P. *
*|*


----------

